

Etsy shut down Brendan Byrne's shop (Part 2) - jrajav
http://wtfbyrne.tumblr.com/post/50437619970/etsy-accused-me-of-not-assembling-my-synths-by-hand

======
devnill
He says that he is making a large batch of units to sell and the
representative suggests that he takes pictures of the process to prove he is
assembling them himself.

Why is he refusing to comply? At first glance it sounds like Etsy is screwing
the little guy, but he is being somewhat unreasonable if he is refusing to
provide proof which would only require a couple minutes of his time.

~~~
stedaniels
He didn't refuse to comply. He stated he's losing the potential to increase
his user base from daily follows due to the lack of his store being open. Also
Etsy closed his entire store for one offending item. If he has other items in
his store then they are denying him of his income. This could slow down the
creation of the new items or halt them completely if he was dependent on the
income for this.

